# java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: .jar



## Unregistriert (4. Nov 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Programmierergemeinde,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem .jar file und zwar:

Ich hab es wie gewohnt bei eclipse exportiert, main class ausgewählt etc pp.
Anschließend wollte ich die .jar datei mit einem Doppelklick ausführen, nur hat sich dann nichts getan!

Komischerweiße läuft die Datei bei einem Arbeitskollegen auf dem pc reibungslos.
Ausserdem komsich: wenn ich aus einem anderen Projektordner eine .jar exportiere und diese anschließend mit Doppelklick starte läuft diese reibungslos...
aus einem anderen Projekt wiederrum nicht..

Mein Arbeitskollege und ich sind völlig Ratlos!

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Nov 2009)

Starte die Jar mal auf der Konsole, vielleicht gibts Fehlermeldungen.
Konsolenbefehl: java -jar MeinJar.jar


----------



## Unregistriert (4. Nov 2009)

die fehlermeldung die kommt wen ich über die console starte steht doch im titel^^ aber ich kopier dir gerade kommplett:

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\marcel\Desktop>java .jar JA Player.jar
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: /jar
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: .jar
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: .jar.  Program will exit.

bitte schön.


----------



## musiKk (4. Nov 2009)

Schau Dir L-ectron-Xs Beitrag nochmal genau an.


----------



## Unregistriert (5. Nov 2009)

mein letzter beitrag ist die fehlermeldung die herauskommt wen ich die jar datei über die console öffne -.- 

marcel


----------



## Gast2 (5. Nov 2009)

Unregistriert hat gesagt.:


> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: .jar
> [... komplettes blabla gekürzt ...]
> Could not find the main class: .jar.  Program will exit.


nur das wichtigste



Unregistriert hat gesagt.:


> mein letzter beitrag ist die fehlermeldung die herauskommt wen ich die jar datei über die console öffne -.-


da steht doch was schief läuft ... :arrow: http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/13787-jar-archiv-erstellen.html


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Nov 2009)

Dein Befehl lautete:
[c]java .jar JA Player.jar[/c]

Ich schieb oben aber:
[c]java -jar MeinJar.jar[/c]

Der Dateiname darf außerdem kein Leerzeichen enthalten.


----------



## Gast (5. Nov 2009)

ok habs noch mal so ausgeführt. er scheint wohl den ControllerListener nicht zu finden..
Siehe verkürzte ausgabe der console:

Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.media.ControllerListener
Could not find the main class: JAPlayerMain. Program will exit.


----------



## Gast (5. Nov 2009)

wie kann es den nun machen das der diesen ControllerListener findet? 
un er nun endlich meine jar datei ausführt?


----------

